# Scranton Steamup



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that DH is behind us, it is time to start planning for running on Mike Moore's track at the trolley museum at Steamtown in Scranton. Rather than staying at one of the hotels up the hill on I-81, can anyone recommend one of the downtown hotels? Where do you guys stay?

Larry


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never stayed in Scranton, but I can recommend the Sunday buffet lunch in the waiting room of the old Lackawanna hotel! What an incredible room.......... nice murals......... tasty food.........


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do you guys stay? 
Settlers Inn, Hawley. Fabulous food and great ambience if you bring the wife. A long way if you don't !


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a lot of places. Im less then an hour drive so I jus go from home each day. Looking forward to it this year. Its one of the few that I get to attend.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

We used to stay at the Rodeway Inn and Econolodge in Moosic. They are close to Terry's Diner but not the top of the line. I just made a reservation at the Microtel in Dickson City. I have driven by it before and it looks like an easy commute to the Trolley Museum on the Scranton Xway. Others stay at the Hilton or Lackawanna Hotel I have heard. I'm too cheap. 
See you there Larry, 
Tom


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom you coming down? Ill be there Fri and Sat. Bring some toys and goodies as last year. Need to make a reservation still. We allowed to run coal this year?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

I suggest you ask Mike Moore the question directly. He only occasionally frequents MLS.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Larry, 

I stayed at the Microtel in Dickson City last year and have a reservation there for this year. Right off the Expressway, new, and clean with reasonable rates. 

See you there! 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Reservations are made for Fri-Sat. The Clarion is a mile away and they have a rate of 60.80 if you call direct and say you want the internet rate. Additional 10% with AAA.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Llyn and I will be staying at the Microtel. 

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, looks as I will have a surprise for you when you are down.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup. It's getting close to that weekend!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Scott, 
Outstanding preview! Makes me really want to see the full length feature film when it is released. Also makes me want to attend, but wait; I am attending! 

Here before you know it. Here's hoping the weather is suitable for travel. 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

You've done it again with another brilliant trailer. Thanks! And see you amongst the trolleys.... 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

You missed your calling!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. I loved the credits - and the typos (Clem O'Jevits ?) 
Sorry I can't make it again this year. :-(


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a reminder that the timing for the President's Day Weekend Steamup has been changed a bit from previous years. Rather than running Saturday, Sunday, and Monday as in the past, this year we will be setting up the track early on Friday morning and running Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


Mike Moore


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike--what is shutdown time on Friday? 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

From Mike - who is on business travel 

I spoke to the Trolley Museum management today and things are still a go for running on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday next week. We will be able to get in the museum each day at 8:30 AM. On Friday and Saturday the museum will stay open until 5 PM and on Sunday until 4 PM. We will need to vacate the building promptly each day.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this upcoming weather event going to effect the steam up for friday? Looks like a good storm is going to effect the entire east coast from todat through thursday. I now Mike and others have to travel from the south. We could see 10-16 inches of snow out here and through the poconos.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks as I'm not even going to get any show anymore. We were to get 2' on Thursday, then 4-8" now its rain with a chance of snow. What's next sunshine so the ice melts?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

10-16 inches of snow for northwest NJ and Poconos. Might be more rain closer to the coast. We all know how accurate these forcasts are lol.......


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Current NOAA accumulations for the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre area is 1-3 Thursday, with an additional 1-3 over Thursday night and some snow showers Friday. Looks as if the eastern side of the Delaware Water Gap/Poconos will be hardest hit this time, greater Philadelphia area getting a good dusting as well. 

We have had worse... 

Essentially we can expect either rain or 2 feet of snow, or anything in between.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The best probable forecast is 6 hours out(as per those who fly the skies)....the best actual forecast when it occurs


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 11 Feb 2014 11:50 AM 
Current NOAA accumulations for the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre area is 1-3 Thursday, with an additional 1-3 over Thursday night and some snow showers Friday. Looks as if the eastern side of the Delaware Water Gap/Poconos will be hardest hit this time, greater Philadelphia area getting a good dusting as well. 

We have had worse... 




Good to hear. I dont get to attend too many steamups, would hate to miss a day. As long as the track and everyone is their, Ill be their.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan,we will be OK. With all you coal burners, there will be plenty of shovels to dig us out--- 
See you there. 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted on behalf of Mike Moore 


It looks like a storm coming up from the south will drop some snow in across my route to Scranton on Thursday. Depending on how bad it gets it could impact my travel. My original plan was to travel up on Thursday evening to be at the museum when it opens. If I wait until Friday morning I won't make it up to Scranton until about 10 AM. 

As the weather situation develops on Thursday I will update this topic 

Mike


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For those traveling to Scranton be safe and see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It's lunchtime here in VT and starting to snow heavy--fine stuff that will drift if the wind starts . We are planning to leave around 9 tomorrow morning, but don't know how long the usual 6-hour trip will take. If we get a late start, it may be Sat AM before we see everybody at the museum.

Jason--your cast iron is loaded for ballast.

Larry


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Looks like the weather is going to kill my trip to Scranton. A bit more snow here tomorrow AM, but the kicker is more snow Saturday and Saturday night. I was planning on driving back to Boston Saturday night, but the thought of getting stuck on the top of the mountain(s) once again (5+ hours last time) is not something I need to experience more than once. 

See you all in York next month (hopefully with better weather!) 

Mike McCormack 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im assuming everything is still a go for tomorrow? Im hopping to leave here between 8 and 9. All depends on how much snow I have in my driveway and when my plow guy comes.


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Well my street has not been plowed yet. Barb made it down the street with the Ford van but have I doubts about pulling the trailer up the street. The roads up to my street are plowed so if the street is plowed during the night I should be able to make it up to the trolley museum by 10 AM. I will update this topic in the morning

Mike Moore


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

We got another 5" after my last update and still no plow on the street so it will be a while before I am on the road.


Mike Moore


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mike. Be safe driving up. Im still waiting to get plowed out. I have a 4 ft drift in my driveway. We ended up with 17 inches here.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't get there from here. The PA turnpike is shut down because of numerous pileups. I would guess the alternatives are a mess. Maybe Saturday.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Message from Mr. Moore at 9:45 Am


Mike is on the road....see every one there. Drive safety. BTW- PA turnpike at Bensalem major accident with numerous cars...find another way!!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

just now on tv over 5 mile backup on pa. turnpike 
Dick


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like we will not be making it to Scranton after all. 

Jason I will be sending you a PM. 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to post photos of how things were in Roanoke, VA yesterday, but cannot get the icons for attaching photos, etc. The system works fine from my work computer. Don't know what I am doing wrong. I will try to post the photos Monday. We had 17 inches to 22 inches here in the sunny South. Just got our driveway dug out this morning. Still waiting for the plows to come by before doing the "second pass." 

Sorry things got messed up for you guys. Hope all is great for York. 

See you there, 
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted (Inappropriate photo of live steamer at Tradewinds & Atlantic g-1 track, Wednesday afternoon. Sunchine and palm trees visible.)


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Jane and I just arrived from upstate NY, 
The interstates were mostly dry for easy driving. Here in Dickson City there are piles of snow everywhere but the roads are clear. Hopefully Mike encountered little trouble and we'll be running trains in the morning. The forecast is for snow showers, perhaps 2-4" accumulation Saturday then better on Sunday. Looking forward to seeing all who were able to make it. 
Tom


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Feb 2014 01:44 PM 
Deleted (Inappropriate photo of live steamer at Tradewinds & Atlantic g-1 track, Wednesday afternoon. Sunchine and palm trees visible.) 
Good thing. It saved me from posting something inappropriate, having something to do with nobody liking a smart ass.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It saved me from posting something inappropriate 
That thought had crossed my mind. ;-) Enjoy the steaming anyway, and afterwards (for a little sunshine) take a look at http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/20835/quick-run-at-tarr


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch out Pete--we just might start throwing snowballs down south. 

And it might be sunny, but I remember the wind at the track in Feb. 

Larry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a great day despite the low attendance. Wish this snow would end. I got their today just as the snow was starting and left as it was ending. Was off the roads during the worst of it. Good to see everyone and looking forward to tomorrow. Weather should be much better.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Had great time despite the snow out in PA. Mike did finally arrive late Friday afternoon and in just over an HR the track was set up and cars rolling. We saved the running for Sat and Sunday and went to the regular spot for dinner Coopers Seafood. I was not able to star Sunday and left Sat night after dinner but it was good to see everyone. Guess my ballast will have to wait until the NJLS spring meet huh Larry. I did have the Otto there for you to take too, not much in the way of ballast for you though..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned a few days ago, but could not post the photos - this was sunny little ol' Roanoke, VA on Thursday 02/13/14. The big lumps in the driveway were our automobiles. We thought parking them in the driveway would save some shovelling. Once the depth is over 17 inches, that becomes a moot point.




























Hope those of you who made it had a really good time.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Highlights from the steamup. 



Scott


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Scott. Glad everyone made it home safe. 
I cleared my line today, maybe a steam up soon


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Video by TRS (realsteamservices.com)Annual Scranton PA Trolley Museum Steamup. Despite the bad weather with snow throughout the weekend the event was well attended. Numerous impressive locomotives such as Dick Abbott's custom build NYC Niagara, many modified narrow gauge engines, rebuilt C21 by Justin, coal firing, the hugely unique AD60 Garratt, 4-cylinder compound U231, coal fired conversions(boilers by Justin, conversion by TRS) along with the new products-Wuhu Casey Jones ten wheeler and Accucrafts (1:32) Mogul. 
Might want to turn off sound given exhaust and heater fans in the trolley barn....

Scott...good show with the video! Thanks to the Trolley Museum and Mike/Barbara Moore for the track to run on.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Scott and Charles, A big thanks for the videos. Hopefully I will be able to attend next year. 

Chester


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Since our steamup also included our setting up on Valentines Day, here is a video in tribute to those who support our indulgence of this hobby. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Does this video reflect in the old song...."I left my heart in Steamtown!"


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLS,
in 1st video of Mr. Scott at about 8.0 min. there was a very nice 2-C loco (4-6 loco). Is this a private homemade or an industrial product to sale ? Any infos are welcome, thank you in advance
from derPeter


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello derPeter,

That was the "Casey Jones" locomotive prototype from Bowande Wuhu that was at Diamondhead in January. Great looking loco!

Larry


See more of in the first video here;

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/131218/Default.aspx


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

DePeter

You can contact Bob Clark email- falconbob1atnetzero.com There has been quite the interest at several showings thus far.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott and Charles, 

Thanks for the videos. You both did a really good job of covering the meet. 

A big thank you to Mike and Barb Moore for braving the elements to get the track to Scranton when their street hadn't even been plowed. And thanks also to Clem and Warrior Run and the Trolley Museum. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

re. Casey Jones #382:
THANK YOU Larry + Charles !!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

derPeter

Here is a link of a video overview of Wuhu productions

Wuhu locomotives DH14


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish there was a default to the last post first....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Test for video...works


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Charles,
Does the edit feature let you go back and re-insert the videos? It used to be such a short time it allowed editing.
Larry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Posting again.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Edit post*

Larry
I am not sure in that I did not do this on my original initial post in the thread. I hope that the system does not restrict editing.


----------

